

Goldman’s Icy Arbitrage Draws Interest to Meet EPA Rule - chriscampbell
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-08-01/goldman-s-icy-arbitrage-draws-interest-to-meet-epa-rule.html

======
pkaye
When I heard the words Goldman and Arbitrage, I was expecting the worst.

------
nutjob123
How is this economically efficient? It takes a massive amount of space in
their manhattan building but only saves $50k per month?

~~~
fancyketchup
The article did say that the ice is kept below ground. Perhaps, if it _is_
economically efficient, it is because below-grade real estate is less
valuable? I'd imagine the ice could be in places that are difficult to use for
other purposes.

------
beloch
This is a pretty blatant case of greenwashing one of the most destructive
financial firms on the face of the planet. Even if this system is utterly
ridiculous in terms of cost/benefit, Goldman Sachs is a company that can
afford to experiment with it in an effort to appear less evil.

~~~
paulyg
They are also glazing over the fact that the system uses millions of gallons
of water per year.

~~~
fiatmoney
Why would they need to flush the water? If they did, and it's not coming into
contact with any major contaminants, why couldn't it go more or less directly
back into the water supply after _maybe_ a trip through a treatment centre?

For that matter, wouldn't it be even more efficient to use something like
seawater? They are on an island after all.

